# Clay mitts/pads/cloths vs actual clay



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks,

Just wondered how everybody else was finding clay mitts/pads/cloths compared to actual clay bars?

I have all of the above, and find that the mitts/pads/cloths don't remove anywhere near as much contamination as a regular clay bar, if any at all!

I can give a panel a good going over with my G3 clay mitt, or my Flexipads clay pad (by hand) and then come behind it with my Bilt Hamber clay bar and still pull a ton of muck out of the paint. The paint doesn't feel very smooth after the mitt/pad/cloth either, but feels like glass after the clay bar.

Am I doing something wrong? I love the speed and convenience of the mitts etc, but they just don't seem to do the job for me.

I'm tend to wet the mitt in my car shampoo bucket to keep it and the panel nice and wet/lubricated and lightly rub back and forth over the panel, much like if I was using a clay bar, but just don't get the same results.

Any suggestions would be greatly welcomed. :thumb:

Thanks
Russ


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found them significantly quicker, better not as effective as a clay bar, but the mitts also seem to incur a lot more marring.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I prefer the mitts but more importantly there is a thread somewhere on here where Stangalang says the higher quality cloths are generally better than clay bars and it has been many years since he used traditional clay in his job.

I have no doubt Stangalang has used many many more clay cloths than I have


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> I prefer the mitts but more importantly there is a thread somewhere on here where Stangalang says the higher quality cloths are generally better than clay bars and it has been many years since he used traditional clay in his job.
> 
> I have no doubt Stangalang has used many many more clay cloths than I have


Thanks. I'll PM him and see which ones he recommends.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Thanks. I'll PM him and see which ones he recommends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Or get him to post in the thread :thumb:


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm about to use a clay mitt for the first time on a car that hasn't been clayed for about 2 years. I usually use Meg's clay bar, so it will be interesting to see how I get on with it. 

I like the idea of the mitt being quicker and easier (No risk of dropping it) but if it doesn't provide as good a result as a bar then I may have wasted my money. 

I'll be using a Chemical Guys clay eraser mitt with Auto Finesse Glide clay lube. Both of these are new products for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the CG clay mitt - Fine (blue) 

It's one of the more expensive mitts on the market but It has never marred my paint 

A really good buy IMO :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

scooobydont said:


> Or get him to post in the thread :thumb:


OK, so Stangalang said he uses the Tac System clay cloth and believes it's one of the best on the market, so I'll give that a go. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> OK, so Stangalang said he uses the Tac System clay cloth and believes it's one of the best on the market, so I'll give that a go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Here's the thread that was mentioned earlier.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406844

I've got an Autosmart clay cloth and since buying it havent used a bar since but only my opinion :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> OK, so Stangalang said he uses the Tac System clay cloth and believes it's one of the best on the market, so I'll give that a go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is the one I have, in fact used only yesterday. Absolutely no marring and wouldn't be surprised if it's exactly the same as the expensive TAC version.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,66,toView_1107.html


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I just used TAC Systems clay mitt yesterday for the 1st time and it worked really well, left no marring and did the job super quick! It left each panel super smooth, in my opinion it did as good a job as regular clay (I previously used BH medium clay), it just gets the job done a lot quicker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Went from BH medium clay to elite car care's clay mitt with great results. Easier, faster and lasts longer. Still have some BH clay but never use it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As referenced earlier, I have quite a bit of experience with clay cloths and mits. Going back many years now we were one of the first cloths in the uk market to actually be accepted as more than a gimmick. Since then, they have become much cheaper to source which is great. 
The G3 mit is hideous. It is extremely poor quality and marrs very badly. A lot of people who are dead against them due to a bad experience started with that, because it was cheap.

I have spent years training enthusiasts and now pros, and one of the things I often had them do was test multiple clay alternatives under strong lighting on various panels. If you have a good cloth, with a good technique, you can eliminate the need for a clay bar entirely. If you enjoy clay, I would say stick to that, but a good cloth does the same job, with the same or less marring, in a fraction of the time. Given the number of uses you get it is also FAR more economical, sure, a larger initial outlay, but over the course of its use it pays for itself multiple times. 
I personally enjoy the tac systems cloth, its readily available, I get many many cars out of mine, and replace it. Soapy water as lube usually, nothing more.

Do mind your p's and q's, do a chemical decontamination first to be even more efficient and reduce the potential for marring



neilmcl said:


> This is the one I have, in fact used only yesterday. Absolutely no marring and wouldn't be surprised if it's exactly the same as the expensive TAC version.
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,66,toView_1107.html


The tac cloth isn't expensive, its just not as cheap as the one you chose. And it isn't the same clearly as serious performance do a number of cloth grades, requiring you to need multiple cloths for differing levels of decontamination. They are good cloths, but the one you have posted is a very fine membrane, and not as capable of clearing a surface, but it leaves VERY little marring, that is the trade off. The other trade off is if you buy more than one, to do differing levels of work, its actually not as cheap as you would like to make out. I would actually push people to go for the medium grade to get a bit closer to the capabilities of the tac (or "similar") cloths on the market


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree the G3 clay mitt is up there with one of the worst detailing products I've ever bought.

Are youse talking about the tac systems clay towel or clay mitt


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

wish wash said:


> I agree the G3 clay mitt is up there with one of the worst detailing products I've ever bought.
> 
> Are youse talking about the tac systems clay towel or clay mitt


the clay cloth, I didn't enjoy the mit if I'm honest. I like the mechanics of the cloths, being able to fold and use multiple sides


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice to see people are finally opening up to the fact that these cheaper options do and can marr the paint. 

A well protected and maintained car, a fine grade clay is all that's needed IMO.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Anybody used the Carpro clay cloth? I'm doing a CYC order and they have that one, it not the TAC Systems cloth.

Wondered how they compare.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> Anybody used the Carpro clay cloth? I'm doing a CYC order and they have that one, it not the TAC Systems cloth.
> 
> Wondered how they compare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I haven't used it myself, but know two enthusiasts who bought and use it, and they enjoy it a lot. It looks to be "very similar" to the tac cloth


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Anybody used the Carpro clay cloth? I'm doing a CYC order and they have that one, it not the TAC Systems cloth.
> 
> Wondered how they compare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There's a review here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333007

I think it's the same one.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to say thanks for this thread.

I know I always preferred Clay to clay mitt but now it seems that's because I only ever used G3 and sort of lumped all clay mitts / cloths in the same category.

Having Stangalang's input helps as there's a lot of first hand experience and some good advice.

I suspect a clay cloth is much easier to use than a clay bar which can be grabby with insufficient lube and in colder weather nigh impossible to use without hot water to hand.

I feel I just have to try one of these TAC cloths when I next do my car.:buffer:

Harry


----------



## Chris8uck (Apr 27, 2018)

Personally, I find a good Mitt isn't as good but then if the car is clean it's great!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone used a cloth from the clay cloth company. They seem to sit about mid range price wise

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Taxboy said:


> Anyone used a cloth from the clay cloth company. They seem to sit about mid range price wise
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Hopefully be testing some of their products in the near future after having a pleasant chat with 1 of the owners. Really nice guy and very informative in explaining what makes their clay cloth and mitt far superior than the cheaper alternatives.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine TAC clay mitt, it looks different to the photos I've seen and there was no labelling whatsoever on the packaging or mitt - bought off Amazon so I'm unsure if it's the real thing. Don't want to chance it on my paintwork if it's a knock off so any feedback much appreciated:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bazsm said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine TAC clay mitt, it looks different to the photos I've seen and there was no labelling whatsoever on the packaging or mitt - bought off Amazon so I'm unsure if it's the real thing. Don't want to chance it on my paintwork if it's a knock off so any feedback much appreciated:
> 
> View attachment 58130
> 
> ...


Looks the same as mine and I got that off of one

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Fidge said:


> I'm about to use a clay mitt for the first time on a car that hasn't been clayed for about 2 years. I usually use Meg's clay bar, so it will be interesting to see how I get on with it.
> 
> I like the idea of the mitt being quicker and easier (No risk of dropping it) but if it doesn't provide as good a result as a bar then I may have wasted my money.
> 
> ...


I've had my mitt for about 2 years and not yet had chance to use it so hreading it might not be as good as clay isn't what I want to hear! :wall:


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

vsideboy said:


> I've had my mitt for about 2 years and not yet had chance to use it:


Not rushing things then 

Does yours have a label/look the same and if not where did you buy from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Bazsm said:


> Not rushing things then
> 
> Does yours have a label/look the same and if not where did you buy from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


just not had chance mate, family and swapping cars etc.

Mine is the Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt mate from Halfords.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

vsideboy said:


> just not had chance mate, family and swapping cars etc.
> 
> Mine is the Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt mate from Halfords.


The rubber can stiffen over time / in cooler temps, so its usefull to let it soak in warm water for a few mins before you use it.

If its been sat in its bag for a long time it may be lightly stuck to the plastic protection sheet or outer bag - so worth checking and might benefit from filling the bag with warm water to unstick it before attempting to remove it.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> The rubber can stiffen over time / in cooler temps, so its usefull to let it soak in warm water for a few mins before you use it.
> 
> If its been sat in its bag for a long time it may be lightly stuck to the plastic protection sheet or outer bag - so worth checking and might benefit from filling the bag with warm water to unstick it before attempting to remove it.


Excellent tips matey thanks very much.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Roll it up in grease proof paper to stop it from sticking :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

realist said:


> Roll it up in grease proof paper to stop it from sticking :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> The rubber can stiffen over time / in cooler temps, so its usefull to let it soak in warm water for a few mins before you use it.
> 
> If its been sat in its bag for a long time it may be lightly stuck to the plastic protection sheet or outer bag - so worth checking and might benefit from filling the bag with warm water to unstick it before attempting to remove it.


Great little top tip there :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

So from this thread I've found that using a clay cloth is better to a mitt. But Clay barr is better than all.

So the £25 TAC systems one is the one to have. Is there a cheaper alternative as I'll only need to clay once really?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

What would we say to this?

https://www.pure-definition.co.uk/car-care-products-detailing-clay/clay-towel-nano-coat-cloth-kit


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

stangalang said:


> the clay cloth, I didn't enjoy the mit if I'm honest. I like the mechanics of the cloths, being able to fold and use multiple sides


Just ordered 2 Tac cloths from In2Detailing.
One for me and one for my brother.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

